

Domain Models - Thinking differently in Scala & Clojure - gtani
http://debasishg.blogspot.com/2010/09/domain-models-thinking-differently-in.html

======
plesn
Interesting post showing 2 approaches both leading to good composition.

The Scala version is particularly noteworthy, as it is quite a good example of
OOP which gets rid of inheritence as a pattern of code extension and uses
mixin and function composition instead. This is going into the right
direction.

